

In US 43% pay no income tax - DamnYuppie
http://money.cnn.com/2013/08/29/pf/taxes/who-doesnt-pay-federal-income-taxes/index.html

======
ausjke
I honestly think they should never be allowed to vote. Paying tax to this
country(no matter how much) should be a ticket for voting, otherwise they will
drag this country down, quick.

~~~
DamnYuppie
I agree that there should be some bar that specifies if you get to vote or
not. I am not a fan that someone who doesn't work and gets subsidies from the
government has the same quantity and quality of votes that I do.

~~~
dalke
Quite an odd statement, that. It seems like an awfully blunt tool to use as a
form of social control.

You wish to disenfranchise students who get a subsidized student loan and
spend all of their time on their studies?

To disenfranchise farmers who get subsidizes for fallow land (no "crops of any
type on this land, for each year of the last 5 years") where the farm isn't in
operation?

To disenfranchise my disabled and retired father who gets subsidized support
from the government?

How much work does one need to do to be worthy enough to vote while getting a
subsidy of some sort? One hour? One day? Does it matter the type of job and
the amount paid?

Should someone making $1 million per year have a higher quality and quantity
of votes than you do. How many votes should Bill Gates have? If there is an
upper bound, what is it, and why?

